# How to castrate a red oak tree



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Can it be done ? I have an abundance of acorns this year and nothings is eating them. No squirrels,deer, turkeys. They are falling so heavily on my driveway i need to take the blower to them several times a day. Love the trees, hate the nuts. Is there a solution? They produce every year.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Well for sure never put them in the woods .That would be baiting .Burning or the land fill is the only options .


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

HemlockNailer said:


> Can it be done ? I have an abundance of acorns this year and nothings is eating them. No squirrels,deer, turkeys. They are falling so heavily on my driveway i need to take the blower to them several times a day. Love the trees, hate the nuts. Is there a solution? They produce every year.


What's that old saying, "One man's trash is another man's treasure." A lot of folks would love to have your problem, as long as it was a woods tree. FM


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, you can try, but the patient will not survive the surgery as it will be lying on the ground and getting cut up for firewood. Maybe go around town live trapping squirrels and move them to your yard? Lol


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I used to have a fellow in North Dakota who every year for about 5 years would pay me USPS flat rate box for all the Acorns I could fit in a box, about 22 pounds.

They planted them in plots to germinate then they went to rebuild shelter belts.

He passed away in 2015 at age 86 his family told me when he had not sent a check for that years shipping.

So you might find some one who will take them for the cost of shipping in another state even as deer bait.
Just have to get work out there you have them.

 Al


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Copy and Pasted from another forum.------------ I neuter a bunch of oaks in Lubbock, and have great success with it. You need Florel, and I don't believe it's a restricted product, so you shouldn't have trouble finding it from your local nursery. Biggest part on oaks is timing. You need to spray them as the blooms are going from light green to the yellow color. Too early and you have limited control, and too late you get limited control. Some properties I may have to go back 3 times because only one or two trees were ready at time of spraying. https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=634559 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Also came across this gem https://baganut.com/collections


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

JAA said:


> Copy and Pasted from another forum.------------ I neuter a bunch of oaks in Lubbock, and have great success with it. You need Florel, and I don't believe it's a restricted product, so you shouldn't have trouble finding it from your local nursery. Biggest part on oaks is timing. You need to spray them as the blooms are going from light green to the yellow color. Too early and you have limited control, and too late you get limited control. Some properties I may have to go back 3 times because only one or two trees were ready at time of spraying. https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=634559 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Also came across this gem https://baganut.com/collections


Thanks for the link JAA. Found it to be interesting. Unfortuntely my oaks are 40-50 ft. tall and I have fruit trees and flowers planted nearby. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

At least they are only acorns, not walnuts or osage orange.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

HemlockNailer said:


> Can it be done ? I have an abundance of acorns this year and nothings is eating them. No squirrels,deer, turkeys. They are falling so heavily on my driveway i need to take the blower to them several times a day. Love the trees, hate the nuts. Is there a solution? They produce every year.


Maybe do some research on this?


FAQ – Is there a trunk-inject option for tree fruit reduction? | ArborSystems


----------

